# Grand Opening of The Pellet Stove Shop



## smwilliamson (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok, was thinking of October 19th. It's a Saturday after Columbus Day weekend.

51 Winthrop street 02769

Truthfully I have too much work to do to pull it off any earlier. Will have burning displays of M55 freestanding and insert, A red Empress, Mini-A, and the Meridian. There will be a showroom model Windhager Boiler System with bulk feed conveyance system.

Raffles: 1 WiFi tstat with controller box, a bunch of free springtime cleanings, a seasons worth of woodpellets (3 tons), and quite possibly even a stove...working on that.

There will be beer if you bring it. I will have a pellet grill to cook on so bring your meat and veggies and your coolers. Got a really nice fenced lawn out back but sorry, no dogs please a daycare uses the area for a playground...there will be kids around and we got a pretty busy road so no craziness till it's dark.

Let me know if you folks need anything else.


----------



## krooser (Oct 3, 2013)

Good luck with your new venture...


----------



## stayfitz (Oct 3, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Ok, was thinking of October 19th. It's a Saturday after Columbus Day weekend. Truthfully I have too much work to do to pull it off any earlier. Will have burning displays of M55 freestanding and insert, A red Empress, Mini-A, and the Meridian. There will be a showroom model Windhager Boiler System with bulk feed conveyance system.
> 
> Raffles: 1 WiFi tstat with controller box, a bunch of free springtime cleanings, a seasons worth of woodpellets (3 tons), and quite possibly even a stove...working on that.
> 
> ...



Very cool!  Break a leg!


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 3, 2013)

hmmm....I burn 5 tons per year........I don't drink, but what about Exotic Dancers?


----------



## smoke show (Oct 3, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> what about Exotic Dancers?


 x2


----------



## reallyte (Oct 3, 2013)

Sounds great wish I was closer.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 3, 2013)

You know I'll be there!
What's the proposed time? Who's cutting the ribbon?

Hello
Will Don2222 be there? I hope the wifi t-stat is an Ecobee, 'cause you can monitor the flood in your basement.

Scott if you need ant help during the week evenings, I'm happy to oblige


----------



## mralias (Oct 3, 2013)

Not sure about the Dancers but isn't there a massage place right next door?


----------



## webbie (Oct 3, 2013)

mralias said:


> Not sure about the Dancers but isn't there a massage place right next door?


It's not RI, unfortunately.....


----------



## webbie (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow, it's costly to go into biz these days....

When we started, we hauled a couple stoves into our dining room and placed an ad in the local pennysaver. Nothing hooked up, of course! The next year my dad let us use the downstairs of a carriage house that was part of a rental property on a side street in our little town.....
Here is that little carriage house after we bought it, added to it, etc.

Good Luck my man. Main thing is to stay healthy....


----------



## P38X2 (Oct 3, 2013)

Congrats and good luck with the new biz! Sounds like it's gonna be a great time. I also wish I lived closer.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 3, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> Congrats and good luck with the new biz! Sounds like it's gonna be a great time. I also wish I lived closer.


 
C'mon whats a couple 2-3 hours amongst friends.


----------



## P38X2 (Oct 3, 2013)

I hear ya. It's the 14 MPG of my truck and no babysitter that's the issue. Excuses 

Believe me, I'd love to bring some steaks, STS with you guys and check out all the fun toys.

smwilliamson sounds like he's doing it right, that's for sure. Looking forward to the pix!


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 3, 2013)

Not to sink the boat ...don't expect 60 stoves in a 4000 SQFT  showroom. I will have about 6 stoves in my 400 sqft show room


----------



## bdaoust (Oct 3, 2013)

Congratulations smwilliamson!  

You should consider someday opening a store in western ma.  We don't have anything here and there seems to be a need.


----------



## briansol (Oct 3, 2013)

Not a good date for me :/


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 3, 2013)

10 hrs and 32 min from me... I have a 4 day weekend then too. Off Thurs-Sun??? 

I have been wanting to take my own little vacation?  

(Gears are turning... *can you hear the sqeaking?*) lol 

Either way, Congrats Scott. Job well done. You have made quite the successful business in a few short years. Not many can say they have accomplished what you have. Bravo my friend, Bravo!


----------



## Augmister (Oct 3, 2013)

webbie said:


> It's not RI, unfortunately.....


If it was RI, it would be TAXED to death.


----------



## webbie (Oct 3, 2013)

Augmister said:


> If it was RI, it would be TAXED to death.



Yeah, but up until relatively recently, massage parlors in RI legally still catered to the sailors, if you get my drift....
(don't want to get too far off topic - was just commenting on the next to massage place!)


----------



## webbie (Oct 3, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> 10 hrs and 32 min from me... I have a 4 day weekend then too. Off Thurs-Sun???
> 
> I have been wanting to take my own little vacation?
> 
> ...



You earn officially Big Pig status if you come to the Bay for a pellet shop opening.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 3, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> 10 hrs and 32 min from me... I have a 4 day weekend then too. Off Thurs-Sun???
> 
> I have been wanting to take my own little vacation?
> 
> ...


:
Ya know....The old Dex would have made the trip


----------



## ChandlerR (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey Scott...Good luck with the grand opening!  I know for a fact you will do real well.  Customer service will make you very popular 

Chan


----------



## imacman (Oct 3, 2013)

reallyte said:


> Sounds great wish I was closer.


Me too


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 3, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> :
> Ya know....The old Dex would have made the trip



Its hard to make it to Kinsman Stives and its only 1.75 hrs away... 

I am not dismissing the idea. I indeed would love to come 11 hrs and win 3 tons of pellets that I wwould have to strap to the hood of my Focus


----------



## gbreda (Oct 3, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Its hard to make it to Kinsman Stives and its only 1.75 hrs away...
> 
> I am not dismissing the idea. I indeed would love to come 11 hrs and win 3 tons of pellets that I wwould have to strap to the hood of my Focus



Isnt delivery included with the pellets for a season raffle?  
BTW, yeah 3 tons is for you warm weather folks  

Good Luck Scott ! !


----------



## myhearthisonfuego (Oct 3, 2013)

Good Luck Scott, cant wait to stop by sometime.


----------



## nailed_nailer (Oct 4, 2013)

Wish you the very best of success in the shop.

I will try to stop by when I can.

Good Luck, Congrats!

---Nailer---


----------



## MCPO (Oct 4, 2013)

bdaoust said:


> Congratulations smwilliamson!
> 
> You should consider someday opening a store in western ma.  We don't have anything here and there seems to be a need.


There are 2 stove shops in Adams within 500ft of each other.
 This seasonal business is a tough one and has seen it`s share of failures around here for stoves shops. .
The cash flow necessary to sustain has to be in service and it looks like Scott has a good handle on that .


----------



## kenstogie (Oct 4, 2013)

good luck and congratulations wish I were closer to!


----------



## save$ (Oct 4, 2013)

Congratulations, you have come a long way.   You have a large base founded on trust  you EARNED.  Stay well.  I hope that new building will serve your needs.


----------



## dylskee (Oct 4, 2013)

Am I missing something here, was the address of said shop private messaged? I would think you would get more visitors if you gave the address of your new shop.

Oh, and congrats on the new shop!!


----------



## TedL (Oct 4, 2013)

I plan on stopping by, it's less than 5 minutes from my house and there's a chance for some free pellets (Are they Infernals?).  Scott,  do you plan on selling pellets from that location?


----------



## bdaoust (Oct 4, 2013)

MCPO said:


> There are 2 stove shops in Adams within 500ft of each other.
> This seasonal business is a tough one and has seen it`s share of failures around here for stoves shops. .
> The cash flow necessary to sustain has to be in service and it looks like Scott has a good handle on that .




Which ones?  Berkshire Stoves is closed from what I gather.


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 4, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Not to sink the boat ...don't expect 60 stoves in a 4000 SQFT  showroom. I will have about 6 stoves in my 400 sqft show room


 lol- that makes the choices easier!


----------



## MCPO (Oct 4, 2013)

bdaoust said:


> Which ones?  Berkshire Stoves is closed from what I gather.


 Adams stove Co. on Columbia St (former Renfrew school) and another across the road a short distance north. Unless things changed recently to which I wouldn`t be surprised especially in this awful economy.


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 4, 2013)

Address added to post #1


----------



## CT Pellet (Oct 5, 2013)

Augmister said:


> If it was RI, it would be TAXED to death.


lol....yeah right...as opposed to Massachusetts?


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 5, 2013)

reallyte said:


> Sounds great wish I was closer.


You're a avitar there....real life angry bird


----------



## PassionForFire&Water (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey Scott, if you want that Windhager BioWIN260 wood pellet boiler display unit you will need to come and get it .... .


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 5, 2013)

PassionForFire&Water said:


> Hey Scott, if you want that Windhager BioWIN260 wood pellet boiler display unit you will need to come and get it .... .


I know got my eyes on the the trailer rental at Home Depot sometime this week, call you Monday to arrange it!


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 6, 2013)

You wanna use my trailer?


----------



## MommyOf4 (Oct 6, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 6, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> You wanna use my trailer?


Yup.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 6, 2013)

Avail when u need, it's a 16' landscape w/a winch.
Call me


----------



## briansol (Oct 7, 2013)

What time does it start?


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 7, 2013)

10am


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 7, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> 10am


Right through 'till 11:59 pm?


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 7, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> Right through 'till 11:59 pm?


Midnight is where the day begins...


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 7, 2013)

New floor and red empress


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 7, 2013)

Stone looks nice...
Is that laminate floor?


----------



## Defiant (Oct 7, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> Stone looks nice...
> Is that laminate floor?


What stone?

Good luck Scott


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 7, 2013)

Look behind the stove to the right


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 7, 2013)

That red empress looks like the one I worked on that had the auger pox.
The auger was jammed.
See pics
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/enviro-with-aps-auger-pox-syndrome-and-blue-goo-see-pics.106715/

Also worked on an Empress insert where the Hi Limit kept tripping. Did Enviro address that issue? Any inside info or service bulletins?

Remember what you said here?
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/enviro-warranty-and-service-a-perfect-example.92781/


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 7, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> That red empress looks like the one I worked on that had the auger pox.
> The auger was jammed.
> See pics
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/enviro-with-aps-auger-pox-syndrome-and-blue-goo-see-pics.106715/
> ...


Do empresses change their appearance often?


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 7, 2013)

Yup


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 7, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> That red empress looks like the one I worked on that had the auger pox.
> The auger was jammed.
> See pics
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/enviro-with-aps-auger-pox-syndrome-and-blue-goo-see-pics.106715/
> ...


I'm opening a shop, something I'm kinda pouring my soul in to and you're gonna bring up issues and or problems with the equipment a I'm selling, thanks buddy. Nice try on the derailment.


----------



## Defiant (Oct 7, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> Look behind the stove to the right


See it now!!


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## meff (Oct 7, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> That red empress looks like the one I worked on that had the auger pox.
> The auger was jammed.
> See pics
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/enviro-with-aps-auger-pox-syndrome-and-blue-goo-see-pics.106715/
> ...



Hey Don, this thread isn't about you....


----------



## Defiant (Oct 7, 2013)

What's an auger pox? Is there a shot for it?

Thanks for the stone pic, looks great, I am not too far away and will have to visit


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 7, 2013)

Defiant said:


> What's an auger pox? Is there a shot for it?
> 
> Thanks for the stone pic, looks great, I am not too far away and will have to visit


Come to the opening...


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 7, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> I'm opening a shop, something I'm kinda pouring my soul in to and you're gonna bring up issues and or problems with the equipment a I'm selling, thanks buddy. Nice try on the derailment.



Sorry not trying to derail anything, just wondering if there were any fixes here. This forum is about helping to fix these problems. I thought you might have some dealer service bulletins?


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 7, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Sorry not trying to derail anything, just wondering if there were any fixes here. This forum is about helping to fix these problems.



Start a thread with the question.


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 7, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Start a thread with the question.



Thanks BB, I added it to thiis thread
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/enviro-with-aps-auger-pox-syndrome-and-blue-goo-see-pics.106715/


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 8, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Isnt delivery included with the pellets for a season raffle?
> BTW, yeah 3 tons is for you warm weather folks
> 
> Good Luck Scott ! !


The pellets will include delivery....good night, gotta go home and sleep


----------



## gbreda (Oct 8, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> The pellets will include delivery....good night, gotta go home and sleep





DexterDay said:


> I am not dismissing the idea. I indeed would love to come 11 hrs and win 3 tons of pellets that I wwould have to strap to the hood of my Focus



Scott, boy were you tired when you posted this one.  When Dexter wins you are in for a road trip...


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 8, 2013)

gbreda said:


> Scott, boy were you tired when you posted this one.  When Dexter wins you are in for a road trip...


I'll make sure your name is not pulled from the hat...


----------



## P38X2 (Oct 8, 2013)

That is one nice looking stove! Now I'm glad you're too far away


----------



## MCPO (Oct 8, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Start a thread with the question.


 
Why the favoritism here?  Sure it`s Scott`s thread but unless he owns the forum , anything he posts here is open for member input .He posted a picture of an Empress and Don had question(s) about it. What`s the issue?
I have no qualms about Scott getting free publicity here bit lets be fair!  Don certainly asks a lot of questions but he also provides a lot of good help and info too.


----------



## briansol (Oct 8, 2013)

it seems like don only replys to scott's threads...  to start chit.  its annoying.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 8, 2013)

MCPO said:


> Why the favoritism here?  Sure it`s Scott`s thread but unless he owns the forum , anything he posts here is open for member input .He posted a picture of an Empress and Don had question(s) about it. What`s the issue?
> I have no qualms about Scott getting free publicity here bit lets be fair!  Don certainly asks a lot of questions but he also provides a lot of good help and info too.



And somebody with a similar question later wouldn't probably be looking in a thread about a grand opening for answers.


----------



## MCPO (Oct 8, 2013)

Well maybe I missed something between this Don and Scott thing they got going but I don`t see how Don could have derailed Scotts thread about his venture that he has his heart and soul into .
 This forum is mainly about pellet stoves and anything to do with them. I think Don`s questions were legitimate unless Scott has some kind of special consideration here where only he can decide who can post in his threads.
 What I see is some one sided a$$ kissing going on .


----------



## P38X2 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, it is an open forum, but I agree, Don should've posted that in a separate thread. The fact he referenced possible issues of a stove Scott sells, in a thread Scott started regarding the grand opening of his shop, was done with poor judgement.


----------



## MCPO (Oct 8, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> Yes, it is an open forum, but I agree, Don should've posted that in a separate thread. The fact he referenced possible issues of a stove Scott sells, in a thread Scott started regarding the grand opening of his shop, was done with poor judgement.


 

Scott posted a picture of the Empress, that alone is reason enough to open a discussion of anything pertaining to the stove. Scott might have started the thread but it doesn`t belong to him . Certainly Don could have been better served with his questions in another thread but how is it he gets taken to task for his minor error, yet Scott gets a pass for free publicity / advertising on the forum (intentional or not) and nothing gets said?  This is normally a friendly forum with some nice folks and threads do get taken off track quite often and nothing gets said but god forbid Don asks a legitimate question on Scotts thread !
Come on now,   If this isn`t favoritism or butt kissing there`s some blind people aboard.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

MCPO said:


> god forbid Don asks a legitimate question


 amen


----------



## briansol (Oct 8, 2013)

No, this thread is not about any stove or any pellet.  it's a 'hay guys, this is my shop... and here's what's in it, come have a hot dog'.   it is not a technical discussion on any stove, the rock formation, or anything else.
No favoritism.

If you want to talk about the empress, do so elsewhere like in an empress thread where people will care.


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 8, 2013)

coming together nicely, Scott!


----------



## reallyte (Oct 8, 2013)

Is that faux rock or thinly sliced stone? Looks good either way.


----------



## nksdad2007 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have an idea.  These two go into opposite corners with a slingshot and a bag of pellets of their choosing.  Last one standing is the top dog.  But until then, lets get back to helping each other and celebrating each others accomplishments.  This fighting just puts off people that come here looking for help, and make them not stick around.


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Oct 8, 2013)

GOOD LUCK SCOTT


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 9, 2013)

reallyte said:


> Is that faux rock or thinly sliced stone? Looks good either way.


 
Don't quote me but I believe that is Faux stone, and yes it looks amazing, good job Scott!


----------



## fmsm (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## rayttt (Oct 12, 2013)

Looking Awesome there Scott!


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 16, 2013)

Is it still on for Sat??


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 16, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> Is it still on for Sat??


Yup. Freakin tired ya'll. 11 installs since last Thursday and haven't had a day off in about 3 weeks... My life sucks.


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 16, 2013)

Gosh, thanks for batting for me.


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 17, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Yup. Freakin tired ya'll. 11 installs since last Thursday and haven't had a day off in about 3 weeks... My life sucks.




heh....welcome to retail, Scott! I think I have Christmas and Thanksgiving off....yay!


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 17, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> heh....welcome to retail, Scott! I think I have Christmas and Thanksgiving off....yay!



I worked at Radio Shack for 8 years. Working every night until 9:00 PM and all day Saturdays and Sundays! These days the Blue Law is ONLY in the history books! > > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_law
We took inventory on New Years Day one year with the doors locked. Then a customer came banging on the door and wondered why we were not open!

Also standing on your feet for 12 hours is not something that everyone can do easily!

Of course these times a very different. If you pull a gun on a customer that threatens your life with a knife, you can loose your job you had for 10 years just trying to protect yourself.
http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/10/15/nh-clerk-fired-after-pulling-gun-on-armed-robber/


----------



## P38X2 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd rather, and actually do on a regular basis, stand on my feet for 12 hours at a time. Constantly twisting and contorting myself behind stoves like you guys do is not on my list of fun things to do. Props to the stove repair guys who sacrifice their backs and necks to keep people warm.


----------



## bill3rail (Oct 18, 2013)

*Absolute best of Luck to you!*

Wish I could be there to support you, but 3.5 (7 round trip) hours is too long of a drive for me lately!

Bill


----------



## webbie (Oct 18, 2013)

Good Luck, Scott.....it's my grand daughters B-day (#4) or I would have hung around RI and stopped by. But now that you have a place, I will stop by when our schedules allows (well, really mostly YOUR schedule)....

After you make your 3rd million, I want a tiny slice for doing your marketing (hire me then).


----------



## krooser (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll be there... I'm picking up imacman on my way in from Wisconsin. But I'm only coming if you have free beer. Best of luck on that opening... knock 'em dead.


----------



## PassionForFire&Water (Oct 19, 2013)

Some pictures from the grand opening.
The beer is in the little fridge, just you know where to look for it ... . It's a logical place to hide it, but it took me a while to figure it out.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Ozymandias (Oct 19, 2013)

Scott, how long will you all be there?


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 20, 2013)

webbie said:


> Good Luck, Scott.....it's my grand daughters B-day (#4) or I would have hung around RI and stopped by. But now that you have a place, I will stop by when our schedules allows (well, really mostly YOUR schedule)....
> 
> After you make your 3rd million, I want a tiny slice for doing your marketing (hire me then).


certainly


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 21, 2013)

Scott, you did a great job everyone seemed very pleased with the shop!

My pics are not too much different, but here you go guys..

Passion for fire.. Very nice to meet you!


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 21, 2013)

And my photos


----------



## P38X2 (Oct 21, 2013)

How did it go, Scott?


----------



## Brokenwing (Oct 21, 2013)

Scott that is beautiful, and congratulations on your new store.  Wish i was closer, I would love to come and visit.


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 23, 2013)

hey, Scott! hope all is going well! Doing my best to keep your opening on Page1! Now, I am also a retailer.....Hmmmm...its 2am on Wednesday morning, and I am still working here at the shop! I started Tuesday morning at 8am, didn't eat lunch, didn't eat dinner, and am still here....Im thinking I will get to leave around 5 pm today or so.....see what you get to look forward to?! yay!


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 23, 2013)

store is built and now everything is back to normal, like nothing changed, but I have better office to work in when I can find time to do it.


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 23, 2013)

Any sales out of it yet?


----------



## TedL (Oct 23, 2013)

One of my neighbors is looking at getting a pellet boiler.  I'm going to point him in Scott's direction.  

Got any winners for those raffles?


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 23, 2013)

We did! Don't have the list in front of me...forget the winners at the moment.


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 23, 2013)

WoodPorn said:


> Any sales out of it yet?


Sold a heatilator ps50 so far...


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 23, 2013)

Brokenwing said:


> Scott that is beautiful, and congratulations on your new store.  Wish i was closer, I would love to come and visit.


Gonna be doing a conference in MD on the 30th, Annapolis I think. Just know I'm flying out on the 30th and returning on the 30th. 12 minute talk.


----------



## webbie (Oct 23, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Gonna be doing a conference in MD on the 30th, Annapolis I think. Just know I'm flying out on the 30th and returning on the 30th. 12 minute talk.



R U coming to the DC meetup??


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 24, 2013)

webbie said:


> R U coming to the DC meetup??


yup, be there 16-18th


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 24, 2013)

smwilliamson said:


> Gonna be doing a conference in MD on the 30th, Annapolis I think.* Just know I'm flying out on the *_*30th and returning on the 30th*. 12 minute talk_.


 
You can't round up any service calls while you're there?


----------



## The Grintch (Oct 24, 2013)

Scott

What is your service area?


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 24, 2013)

The Grintch said:


> Scott
> 
> What is your service area?


 
New England

His shop is 20 min from you


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 24, 2013)

Wordporn...got a present for you


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 24, 2013)

Is it a can of shut the fudge up?


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 25, 2013)

Wordporn! You won the 3 tons dude!


----------



## WoodPorn (Oct 25, 2013)

Woo hoooo!

Inferno's I hope........

I'd like to thank the academy, and my Lord and savior, SMWilliamson


----------

